# Older Hoyt Bow



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

If you post a picture of it, someone on here would have a pretty good idea of what year it is!!!


----------



## bigralphy (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok Ill do that, I think he said it was an Intruder but Im not sure.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Hoyts website lists the bows and specs from 1997 on. Post a picture and I'm sure someonw can help. I have most of my catalogs from the 90's still.


----------



## Moose mustard (Aug 24, 2006)

a couple of clues would be the riser...if it is 94-95 or newer...its likely to be aluminum. If it is magnesium ,it is early 90's or older more than lekely.


----------

